# Need Lots Of Hops... From Where?



## dwarbi (5/9/06)

Howdy,

I live in Sydney and am looking for a good supplier of hops, probably for delivery. I have not brewed in a couple of months (my new apartment sucks for brewing), but I've lined up three brews and they are pretty hoppy. Can anyone make a suggestion? I'm primarily looking for Amarillo, Chinook & Cascade. 

Thanks!


----------



## DJR (5/9/06)

dwarbi said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I live in Sydney and am looking for a good supplier of hops, probably for delivery. I have not brewed in a couple of months (my new apartment sucks for brewing), but I've lined up three brews and they are pretty hoppy. Can anyone make a suggestion? I'm primarily looking for Amarillo, Chinook & Cascade.
> 
> Thanks!



Plenty of places do online orders - Ross at craftbrewer.com.au does it, as does MHB in Newcastle. Shouldn't be a problem getting those varieties.

No affiliation to either of course. I've ordered from Ross a couple of times though and been quite impressed with the range and service.


----------



## Barry (6/9/06)

ESB Peakhurst


----------



## BrissyBrew (6/9/06)

craftbrewer


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/06)

Closest to you is Gerard at http://www.ndbrewing.com.au/, who delivers too!.

I like Mark at MHB (ph 49 696 696) and U can call him and get the order posted today.

Have not used Ross/ Craftbrewer, but there are many good good reports and happy customers, as with the other 2.

Call now! Our operators are waiting. :lol: 

Cheers
Seth (MHB is my local)


----------



## Bobby (6/9/06)

NDBrewing or craftbrewer. best suplliers out there.


----------

